# 99222 bundled to 99291



## coders_rock! (Jun 12, 2013)

Can you report a critical care E/M and an subsequent hosp care E/M on the same day, different doctors, same group???


----------



## TWinsor (Jun 13, 2013)

yes if your documentation supports both visits.  you will need a 25 modifier on one.

HTH!


----------

